# Cardreader doesn't work

## Heinzi

Hello,

I have an internal cardreader and a new installed Gentoo 2007.0 system.

hald is successfully installed and works fine with CDs or USB-Sticks.

But if I plug a SD-Card into my cardreader, hald doesn't react, I get no output by dmesg and I also can't find any device in /dev, which could be the card.

The Knoppix-Live-CD 5.1.1 also doesn't recognize my card drive, but on my installed opensuse 10.2-System, it works fine.

I get the following output by dmesg, when I plug a SD-Card:

```
SCSI device sdd: 246016 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 08

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdd: 246016 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 08

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1
```

I don't know whether my cardreader is connected by USB or PCI, but here's the output of lsusb and lspci:

lsusb:

```
Bus 005 Device 005: ID 0db0:6855 Micro Star International

Bus 005 Device 006: ID 0bc7:0006 X10 Wireless Technology, Inc.

Bus 005 Device 007: ID 0db0:4023 Micro Star International

Bus 005 Device 004: ID 148f:2570 Ralink Technology, Corp. 802.11g WiFi

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 05e3:0605 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 Hub [ednet]

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:0204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 815c

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)] Secondary

03:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)

03:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

03:04.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)

03:05.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems V.92 56K WinModem (rev 03)

03:06.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105 [Rhine-III] (rev 8b)
```

I think there is a kernel module missing. [/code]But which module is it? What have I to compile into the kernel to get it working?

I hope that problem isn't one for some of you  :Wink: 

-Heinzi

----------

## SiberianSniper

The kernel options I have are in Device Drivers ---> MMC/SD Card Support

CONFIG_MMC=y

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

It might not hurt to enable all of them until you see which one works for you.  When I put in a card, it appears as /dev/mmcblk0p1

----------

## user118696

Sometimes you also need the following in your kernel :

```
CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y
```

----------

## Heinzi

Device Drivers ---> MMC/SD Card Support

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

I don't have any other options...CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI could be the problem, why my PC doesn't recognizes SD-Cards, but I can't find that kernel module.

I have an amd64 system. Is CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI not needed on 64bit?

----------

## user118696

```
CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y
```

is under SCSI support. You should really try this one. It solved the issue for me once.

----------

## Heinzi

Sorry - I forgot to write it in my previous post  :Wink: 

I activated CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN and bootet the new kernel but it didn't solve the problem.

Does anyone know, why the actual kernel version 2.6.20-x86_64 hasn't CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI?

----------

